

Everything Apple Needs to Introduce at WWDC to Appease the Internet - sandipc
http://carpeaqua.com/2013/05/16/everything-apple-needs-to-introduce-at-wwdc-to-appease-the-internet/

======
DiabloD3
He forgot one: make multiple monitors finally useful on OSX, especially with
the advent of full screen apps (current behavior is just display a gray
texture on other monitors instead).

Seriously, if 10.9 is announced with that feature alone and nothing else, I
will buy 10.9 if it fixes this.

~~~
DerekL
The behavior actually depends on the app. If the application can't figure out
a good way to use both screens, then you get the gray texture on one screen.

~~~
DiabloD3
Yes, but I want to display a full screen app on each monitor, which is the
only sane way to use that behavior.

------
DerekL
Discussed here: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5722532>

